# ipod touch locked



## VikiJohnson (May 18, 2011)

Hi. I have just purchased an ipod touch 8gb, 4th generation. This morning the screen has locked in a stretched position. Any ideas??
Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Follow the steps here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f298/faq-apple-devices-552287.html#post3139561

Where you see blue box, is there a lock symbol in the middle of it?


----------



## rachitihm (May 13, 2011)

i also have the same problem of ipod....its get locked please help me out?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try reseting it - see How to reset iPod


----------

